

Study: How Projects use Pull Requests on GitHub - lsinger
http://www.gousios.gr/blog/Exploration-pull-requests/

======
thesuperuser
Extremely interesting article! I have a feeling that pull requests are now in
much higher use than they used to one year ago. Can your data support such a
claim, i.e. a trend to/an increased awareness and usage of pull requests?

~~~
gousiosg
Yes, please see slide 34 of the attached presentation and also section 5 of
the paper linked to at the end.

~~~
thesuperuser
Would not have thought that their relative usage is actually decreasing.
Probably not for "serious projects" (now define what that means ...), though.

"While pull request usage is increasing overall, par-tially reflecting
Github’s growth, the relative number of reposito-ries using the pull request
model has decreased slightly."

This could easily be due to Alice's using GitHub for her own master's thesis
and stuff ... :) Very unlikely to receive a pull request for these kinds of
projects.

------
andyzaidman
Cool study with nice insights!

------
bkarak_vass
Nice reading :) and good luck

------
mfg
Cool research!Good luck!

------
teshima82
Interesting article!

------
ikaliam
Good luck!

